# Mozilla Firefox und vertical-align



## RageNo1 (7. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer Tabelle einen Text unten anzeigen lassen.
Also habe ich folgende Zeilen in meine .css Datei gepackt:


```
td.copyright {
	background-color: #D8CAB7;
	border-top: 10px solid #FFFFFF;
	vertical-align: bottom;
}
```

Im IE tritt der gewünschte Effekt ein im Firefox z.B. nicht.
Dort wird der Text trotzdem ganz normal oben angezeigt.

Hat jemand eine Lösung was man da machen könnte?
Mfg Ragey


----------



## Gumbo (7. April 2006)

Wie sieht denn der entsprechende HTML-Auszug dazu aus und könnte die Eigenschaft durch andere Regeln überschrieben worden sein?


----------



## RageNo1 (7. April 2006)

```
<td height="100%" class="copyright">
<div class="content">
layout and code <br>
by mittas.de <br>
impressum
</div>
</td>
```

Und hier noch der Inhalt aus content:

```
div.content {
 	background-color: #D8CAB7;
	padding-bottom: 5;
	padding-left: 10;
	padding-right: 10;
	padding-top: 5;
	font-family: Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #000000;
	font-size: 10px;
	letter-spacing: 2px;
}
```


----------



## Maik (7. April 2006)

Bei mir richtet der Firefox-Browser den Text erwartungsgemäß am unteren Zellenrand aus.

Anmerkung: in den padding-Angaben fehlt jeweils die Einheit *px*.


----------



## RageNo1 (7. April 2006)

Das will einfach nicht hinhauen, der Block steht zusätzlich in einer <table> vielleicht ist da ein Fehler:

```
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<!--DWLayoutTable-->
<tr> 
<td width="160" height="210" valign="top" class="partner">
<div class="top">great sites</div>
<div class="content"> 
<a class="link" href="http://www.link.de" target="_blank">link</a>
</div></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td class="copyright">
<div class="content">
layout and code <br>
by mittas.de<br>
impressum
</div></td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Maik (7. April 2006)

Auch dieser Code wird bei mir im Firefox korrekt interpretiert, Testumgebung: Win2000, Firefox 1.5.

Erweitere das Stylesheet mal (testweise) mit folgender Regel:


```
html, body {
height: 100%;
}
```


----------

